# Sb lathe



## Scruffy (Dec 8, 2014)

I need some advice on what to do.  Last July I brought home a 9in south bend lathe.   Model a ,catalog 444r.
Bed length 4 1/2. Serial # 112415 date shipped 5/14/41.

It has a 6in 4 jaw chuck marked south bend and skinner,  a3 jaw marked Union mfg corp,rocker tool holder 8 tool holders , drill chuck ,3 face plates, some type of collet closer , thread protector, Dayton 1/2 hp motor--110

It has been well used .  It is on a pretty nice cabinet.  I don't have time to bring it back to what it should be. All speeds and feeds work.

I don't want it parted out, I would like it to go to someone who appreciates old American iron.

The big question what would be a fair askin price, I'm located in central Ohio.

Thanks scruffy.  Has quick change gear box plus a hand full of small gears , don't know what their for

It also has a follow rest and factory wrenches


Sorry for the edits. Thanks scruffy.  Ron. K


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 8, 2014)

holy smokes I got a 4 1/2  bed 444R 9A= 200 serial no.s lower.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I'm going to list it for sale,  what would be a fair price

Thanks ron


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 9, 2014)

Can you post some pictures?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll try to get someone to walk me through it..

Maybe this should be put in the classified section.

Thanks ron


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok no laughing, this is my first attempt at posting pics


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 13, 2014)

Just judging by the pictures...  $700-$800...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just listed in the classifieds for 750.00 or make offer. Their is a boring bar holder with it to

Thanks scruffy ron


----------

